

Claw machines are rigged – here's why it's so hard to grab that stuffed animal - 8ig8
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/3/8339999/claw-machines-rigged

======
joezydeco
Wait until you figure out how redemption machines (those games that pay out
tickets which you redeem for prizes) are set.

Almost every state that allows casino gaming sets minimum payback percentages
for their slot machines. Only a handful of states require minimum payouts for
arcade redemption machines. I've seen machines set to pay back 10% on the
dollar.

Some machines will even adjust the outcome of the game to ensure the payout
setting is averaged correctly.

